# Hops For An English Bitter?



## lukemarsh (8/6/10)

Evenin' squires. Bought a can of Coopers English Bitter and Coopers Brew Enhancer 1 and a jar of molasses to make the Smooth English Bitter recipe that they have on the Coopers website (Coopers English Bitter + BE 1 + 200g molasses)... I was just wondering if I should buy some hops to add to the brew to improve it?

If anyone has any suggestions on good hops to use in an English Bitter, post away! I've not much experience with hops yet, so don't know what the different types produce taste-wise... or how exactly to use them... so if someone could also suggest a brief outline on how to use em would be handy!

Also, was going to buy some better yeast rather than using the basic Coopers can yeast... any suggestions?

Cheers


----------



## peas_and_corn (8/6/10)

Fuggles and East Kent Goldings.


----------



## lukemarsh (8/6/10)

quick note, incase it's important... on the Coopers site, it says: "Coopers English Bitter was developed with Styrian Golding late hop aroma in line with the style from the "Mother Land". The addition of Molasses produces a slight buttery character which smooths the perceived level of bitterness."


----------



## avaneyk (8/6/10)

MarshBrew said:


> quick note, incase it's important... on the Coopers site, it says: "Coopers English Bitter was developed with Styrian Golding late hop aroma in line with the style from the "Mother Land". The addition of Molasses produces a slight buttery character which smooths the perceived level of bitterness."



You can use styrian goldings as well - different from East Kent Goldings but also common in english beers


----------



## amiddler (8/6/10)

As said Goldings or Fuggles. I prefer Goldings and have put down my first English Bitter with Styrian Goldings so can't comment on that one yet. 
To use I would boil them with your molassis and 500ml of water for 15-20 mins. Boiling the molassis will steralise it. Altho the Can will probably have enough bitterness to be true to style and not needed.
If you prefer a dry yeast can't go past Safale S-04 for most of my English ales.

Drew


----------



## Nevalicious (8/6/10)

Agree with Drew. S-04 is brilliant with this kit. I have made this several times now and truthfully is one of the best kits Coopers make IMO. I add extras to mine (never molasses but?) try steeping 200g of cracked Light Crystal grain for 30 mins in about 2l of water, all while keeping the water temp around 65-66 deg, add 200g of LDME and boil the liquor for about 10 mins to sterilise. 

Lots of late additions of East Kent Goldings (EKG), say 20g at 5mins then another 30g at flameout will only improve this great kit by adding lots of hop aroma and flavour. I use 1kg total of LDME in my recipe (as opposed to recommended 500g) and ferment using S-04 around 19 degs for 20 weeks, crash for 2-3 days and bottle using bulk priming to around 2 cO2's. 

Great drop. Enjoy!!

 

Tyler


----------



## mje1980 (9/6/10)

Dont forget first gold ( yum! ), challenger, northdown, progress. I've used all these, as well as fuggles and goldings, and they are all nice. I really like First gold, and challenger.

Willamette also goes great in english ales


----------



## bconnery (9/6/10)

First Gold, Bramling Cross, Styrian Goldings, Challenger. 
Those are my favourites. I do like EKG and Fuggles and others but those are my favourite English hops right there.


----------



## manticle (9/6/10)

Target, Northern Brewer as well as all others mentioned.


----------



## Screwtop (9/6/10)

Bitterning: Challenger
Late: Styrian

for Yummy UK's

Screwy


----------



## lukemarsh (9/6/10)

Thanks for the suggestions! I went into me LHBS and asked The Man about what he'd suggest and he went straight to the Fuggles. I also asked about yeast and he gave me Safale S-04 yeast. Only problem now is I need to work out how to use the Fuggles finishing hops, cos it's in a teabag. I'm just not sure if you have to boil them and chuck the entire teabag into the brew and leave them there during the whole fermentation?


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/6/10)

Chuck it into the fermenter dry once fermentation is finished.


----------

